# TailingLoop.Tumblr.Com Presents: "Sabalo Gigante - A Tale of Silver Giant"



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

might have been decent if not for the stupid music,


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

that's the whole point.........


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

^ haha. Good video, even better with vimeo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol just so people are aware of what went on. I tried to start it off like the typical film that everyone makes about fly fishing.... Then I changed it up to things that are not expected from the "fly fishing" community. example, large wads of cash in a gheenoe paddling around a lake catching miniature tarpon. rather than rich people chasing monster tarpon in the keys on their $60,000 skiffs with the highest technology fishing and video equipment and editing teams....

A little more background on the matter. Anyone that knows me, knows that I have been chasing tarpon since I was a child. I had yet to ever hold a tarpon in my life. I have been so close to catching tarpon too many times. Having them come off boat side, Jump out of my hand and land on the tippet and snap it off, 80lb's wrap them self up in the leader on a jump, Come out the other side of a bridge and jump and pop me off on the bridge. This video was really about FINALLY catching a tarpon. Finally getting that photo holding up a tarpon. In the video, it shows Mario's first tarpon as well. Honestly, it's like we have failed time after time on getting the big fish. So we took an easier route or stepping stone if you will. Ultimately, we will get a big fish boatside. Granted, a large fish will not be brought out of the water.

When I was just a child in the early 90s, I remember going to the Navy base in Key West with my parents to pick up a load of cuban refugees. For my grandfather was the creator of the housing facility called "La Casa Los Balseros" (The House of the Rafters). I remember standing on the seawall and pointing down to what appeared to be chrome water. I pointed it out to my parents and said "I want to catch one of those". They told me "No you don't, they're no good. You cannot eat them". This was in 1992. It took all these years to finally do it. 

About a year ago, I wanted to make a tarpon video titled "Sabalo Gigante" talking about just that. But I have failed to get the footage that I needed. So I figured I'd have a little fun with it and put this video out. I will ultimately get that video done. It's been on my list for quite sometime. If only I would stop molesting all the redfish in Flamingo, I'll refocus and put in the work back into capturing big tarpon. It will happen. Soon, I hope...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

A$ap rocky actually MAKES the video...I will be wearing my gold tooth buff and blasting that chit as soon as I get a damn boat back.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> A$ap rocky actually MAKES the video...I will be wearing my gold tooth buff and blasting that chit as soon as I get a damn boat back.
> 
> Haters gonna hate



I would click "Like" on this comment if it was possible.


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

Awesome video! pretty funny after reading the background of the video.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

what are you a thug in Hialeah?! lol  you n Mario did some good work. congrats


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PIB- you and your buddies have some great skills with the camera and editing. Although I mostly agree with shows boasting expensive boats and equipment, there are a few that have not. There are a few famous guys out there that are not so stuck on themselves and have used small inexpensive boats like the Gheenoe to film with.

Anyway, I enjoy your videos but I do admit that I turn the mute button on. Not because I think your choice of music sucks but rather I am just not into that type of music. Besides, I am partially tone deaf and it only makes it worse but I sure enjoy the videos.

Keep building your skills and start sharing your videos with the others already in that industry and who knows where you next job may come from.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wasn't trying to disrespect anyone in doing what they do. I was pretty much mocking myself. I would like to one day achieve what they achieve. Until then, this is what I got. lol

I feel like it's a never ending thing with the music. I've used different types of music that appeals to me, and there's always some that dislike it. I tried rock, people complained. I tried Dubstep, people complained. I tried rap, people complained. I figure there's always going to be people that do not like the music. as long as i like it, that's all that really matters. And the only reason why it matters is because I have to hear it over and over and over and over during editing....


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

i enjoyed it lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I enjoyed it over and over a few times (just on mute) 

People will complain much louder and with rampant ferver when they don't like something more than if they like it.

Rock on, rap on, dubstep on, Mozart on, whatever - Keep the good work coming.

I think you did a good job at mocking yourself because the paint job on those boats suck!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Watched it like 6 times today, awesome!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> that's the whole point.........


Very cool video! [smiley=toast.gif] Some great scenes in there, so you obviously put a lot of work into it. I would have never got "the point" though, without you explaining it. ;D Still, I enjoyed it despite wondering what was with all the cash. Admittedly however, I hit mute as soon as I realized the rap wasn't going away. I just can't stomach it or country music, sorry. : 

Oh, and I guess some congratulations are in order for a 1st tarpon? [smiley=yeah.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your a man of many hats...
wheres the chicks ? [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

after getting to know you,PLEASE KEEP UP WHAT YOU DO,i look for your vids,inputs,pictures,artwork.music and all.when it fits it fits


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the ASAP track, keep it up! Nice video, gotta love those juvenile tarpon.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

You are one sick man... haha, thats great stuff, keep on bringin it!!!! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys! The next video will be interesting to say the least. lol


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome video. Looking forward to the next one as long as there's no country music.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Awesome video. Looking forward to the next one as long as there's no country music.


IDK, a spoof on some basshole that lives in a 50 yr old falling down single wide, doesn't have enough cash to clothe his kids right, but by God he has a 90k truck boat combo could be fun to see.  That would require country music.  Start the film with a disclaimer that no bassholes were harmed in the making of this film.

Nothing against bass fishermen per se, 99% of the ones I know are good decent people just like any "group".  I pent a significant about of my teen years with a Culprit Worm on my line. You know the 1% I'm talking about though. Just go to Okeechobee or down to Holliday Park at weigh in time to watch them in their native environment.

Heck a spoof on the kitchen sink boat/NASCAR tourney angler would be great too.

I admit I did not like the music in the video or get some of the symbolism till you explained it, but now I think it is very appropriate.  Good job.

Swamp


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

PIB

That was hilarious. Could not stop laughing.  All that money and nothing to buy, especially in the glades. Well done. I can some it up in one word. Entertainment.


----------

